# Sound Blaster Driver



## jesbax

I have been trying to find drivers for a Sound Blaster 16 for win 2000 computer.
I haven't been able to find any. please help.  Thank you


----------



## mgoldb2

do you know exactly what sound card you have.  there a sounblaster@ 16 pci , sound blaster 16 wave effects, sound blaster @16 and soundblaster 16 scsi

you can find drivers for all these here drivers


----------



## jesbax

it is creative sound blaster 16 pci.  The Creative web site has is up date and noth the file im looking for


----------



## mgoldb2

this is not what you looking for?

2.  Driver release for SB PCI 128 Vibra / PCI 16 (Models CT 481x & 4740) (4.20 MB)  19 Nov 01   Download Now 
This is a new stand-alone driver release of Sound Blaster Audio PCI for users running on Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows ME users only.  Show Details...  
Filename: SBAudioSetup_W2k.zip 
Driver release for SB PCI 128 Vibra / PCI 16 (Models CT 481x & 4740) 
S128-DRV-W3-US 
This is a new stand-alone driver release of Sound Blaster Audio PCI for users running on Windows 2000, Windows XP, and Windows ME users only. 
This release is for the Sound Blaster Audio PCI Model CT481x, (the Sound Blaster PCI 128 Vibra) and CT4740 (the SB 16 PCI) and includes the following files:
SBAUDIOSetupus.EXE 
SBAPW2k.LIB 


http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download2.asp?


----------



## Geoff

go to www.soundblaster.com and click drivers, then to the product you have.  If they dont have it, then try using a compatable driver.


----------

